# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  This girl is dumber than a box of rocks, and I'm insulting rocks with that statment

## SlitherinSisters

She really is... I have taken videos of me trying to fed her it's that bad! I'll have to see if I can find a good video to upload, or I can just take a new one the next time I feed her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  It's literally an ordeal every time. She's supposedly a het albino female and I got her super cheap because she's wacko. Let me tell you, they weren't kidding! 

Our last feeding experience....


Usually she just launches past the rodent, this time her body somehow got in the way, so she tried to constrict herself. She has earned herself a bottom floor tub because of the launching issue.

I tried prying her mouth open, but that didn't do any good


So then I thought, well maybe I can distract her from constricting herself with a mouse. Nope! She just threw an extra coil around it.... She attempted murdering herself for 10 minutes before she let go and we started all over. Oh and she made herself bleed!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2013),_alykoz_ (10-26-2013),_angllady2_ (10-30-2013),_Anya_ (10-25-2013),_bad-one_ (10-25-2013),Baileybones0413 (10-30-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (10-26-2013),Crazymonkee (10-25-2013),_Doggey75_ (10-25-2013),DooLittle (10-25-2013),_Gerardo_ (10-25-2013),_HypoLyf_ (10-30-2013),kingkung (11-21-2013),_liv_ (11-20-2013),Louie (10-26-2013),_Mike41793_ (10-25-2013),molonlabe123 (10-25-2013),PitOnTheProwl (10-25-2013),_REBELLMORPH_ (10-25-2013),Snake Den (10-30-2013),_STjepkes_ (10-25-2013),YoshiBP (10-25-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

Oh my lord! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## Gerardo

Wow thats crazy.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow thats crazy.

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## Expensive hobby

Lmao that's great!


Sent From an Enclosure

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2013),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (10-26-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Oh my lord! 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yeah... lol. I have put up with her nonsense for a year now and have narrowly avoided being slashed many times as she flies past me. 


It did make for a good photo op of teeth! The other pics where on my phone, I forgot I had this one on my camera

----------

_Gerardo_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## bcr229

Methinks she has king snake in her ancestry...  :Wink:

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## Crazymonkee

That is a good pic  :Smile: 
I've heard of horror stories feeding live but that takes first prize lol.  :Wink: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2013),_Anya_ (10-25-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013),_STjepkes_ (10-25-2013)

----------


## 3skulls

I have a 3000g+ girl that does this from time to time. She loves to eat and just goes for it. :p

I splash a little water on her to get her to release herself.

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## dkspftw

I can sometimes get my miraculously dumb cat to attack his own tail (I tied a feather to the end of it once and he could NOT figure out what was going on) but even he realizes something is wrong when he bites it and feels pain. He then stops biting and starts licking, as though he's trying to soothe and apologize to it.

But THIS, this takes the cake.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## MarkS

Most Snakes are not exactly the Einsteins of the animal kingdom but that's even dumber then usual.   :Rolleyes2:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-25-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## MrLang

I wonder if she's blind and running on heat alone and can't see herself well via pits?

----------


## Rickys_Reptiles

I think it's pretty funny actually. Silly snake! lol  :ROFL:

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

That is too funny!! Snakes are so entertaining. Hopefully she figures it out someday lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## jclaiborne

even if she was blind wouldn't she still feel the pain of her own bite?

----------


## LLLReptile

Hah!  This made me chuckle.  There's a short tailed python here at the warehouse that's almost as dumb - she consistently tries constricting the feeding tongs instead of her rat, and has constricted her own head a time or two.  

-Jen

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## BloodStar

> even if she was blind wouldn't she still feel the pain of her own bite?


She probably does feel the pain of her own bite, but most likely cannot register that it is her causing the pain. Most likely thinks she has the prey and it is defending itself for what life it has left. She could possibly be blind, or may have a gene problem. I have heard that if snakes are inbreed for too long that eventually they will start developing "issues" like the one you are describing. 

Good luck! Hope she gets better eventually haha

----------

_gsarchie_ (10-29-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## NH93

From a snake perspective, I feel bad for the girl! You insult her and she's probably cognitively or physically challenged...  :Wink: 
From a person perspective, this is so adorable! It's just way too goofy. I love it! But I bet you don't love having to pry her off of... herself... 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

As someone on here once said, "snake's gonna snake."

----------

_Anya_ (10-25-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## Anya

I have to go through this all the time with my old hoggie girl  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## Mr Oni

Please tell me you have an awesome name for this special lady.

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## Zombie

LMAO. I literally laughed out loud

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Methinks she has king snake in her ancestry...


Lol she might!




> That is a good pic 
> I've heard of horror stories feeding live but that takes first prize lol. 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


 :ROFL:  That's no kidding, this is way more dangerous than feeding live, lol. 




> I have a 3000g+ girl that does this from time to time. She loves to eat and just goes for it. :p
> 
> I splash a little water on her to get her to release herself.


Really? I have never seen this happen! 




> I can sometimes get my miraculously dumb cat to attack his own tail (I tied a feather to the end of it once and he could NOT figure out what was going on) but even he realizes something is wrong when he bites it and feels pain. He then stops biting and starts licking, as though he's trying to soothe and apologize to it.
> 
> But THIS, this takes the cake.


Lol that's too funny. 




> Most Snakes are not exactly the Einsteins of the animal kingdom but that's even dumber then usual.


Touche, lol




> I wonder if she's blind and running on heat alone and can't see herself well via pits?


I have no idea. She acts crazy when I touch her too. I avoid touching her at all cost because she flails around and corkscrews. I'm wondering if she was shipped with hand warmers rather than an actual shipping heat pack. 




> I think it's pretty funny actually. Silly snake! lol


I do think it's funny now, lol. In the moment I thought she was going to kill herself!




> That is too funny!! Snakes are so entertaining. Hopefully she figures it out someday lol. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Well she's an '09 soooo she's had a few years to figure it out already, lol. 




> Hah!  This made me chuckle.  There's a short tailed python here at the warehouse that's almost as dumb - she consistently tries constricting the feeding tongs instead of her rat, and has constricted her own head a time or two.  
> 
> -Jen


Oh my gosh, that's insane. Some poeple's snakes.... lol




> She probably does feel the pain of her own bite, but most likely cannot register that it is her causing the pain. Most likely thinks she has the prey and it is defending itself for what life it has left. She could possibly be blind, or may have a gene problem. I have heard that if snakes are inbreed for too long that eventually they will start developing "issues" like the one you are describing. 
> 
> Good luck! Hope she gets better eventually haha


She had 4 puncture wounds on her belly that were bleeding by the time she was done. I'm guessing she thought it was the prey biting her too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> From a snake perspective, I feel bad for the girl! You insult her and she's probably cognitively or physically challenged... 
> From a person perspective, this is so adorable! It's just way too goofy. I love it! But I bet you don't love having to pry her off of... herself... 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone on here once said, "snake's gonna snake."


Lol, it is funny now that she's fine! Our house is full of handianimals. We have a handicat who is blind, another hanicat with a broken back, and now apparently a handisnake with god knows what issues. 




> I have to go through this all the time with my old hoggie girl


Really?!? That is so weird. 




> Please tell me you have an awesome name for this special lady.


Lol, no name. Actually none of my snakes have names.

----------


## SnowShredder

Too funny! I love the teeth shot

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## Shera

> Yeah... lol. I have put up with her nonsense for a year now and have narrowly avoided being slashed many times as she flies past me. 
> 
> 
> It did make for a good photo op of teeth! The other pics where on my phone, I forgot I had this one on my camera


Silly girl, but this is a great teeth pic!  I was trying to google a close up tooth shot a couple of weeks ago and it's hard to find a clear image.  My daughter was curious as to what their teeth looked like which is why I was looking, so thanks for this pic  :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-25-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Silly girl, but this is a great teeth pic!  I was trying to google a close up tooth shot a couple of weeks ago and it's hard to find a clear image.  My daughter was curious as to what their teeth looked like which is why I was looking, so thanks for this pic


It is so hard to find a good picture of their teeth! I always keep an eye out for good pictures to show people when they ask, so I was pretty excited about the opportunity! She's a small adult too, if that helps. She's an '09, I've only been able to put 300 grams on her in the year I've had her, she's 1,000 grams now.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

:ROFL: 

Never seen it with any of my BP but my colubrids do it on a regular basis (basically hit and miss turning into biting themselves  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------

_AK907_ (10-30-2013),_Anya_ (10-25-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-26-2013)

----------


## Monty the BP

> She really is... I have taken videos of me trying to fed her it's that bad! I'll have to see if I can find a good video to upload, or I can just take a new one the next time I feed her  It's literally an ordeal every time. She's supposedly a het albino female and I got her super cheap because she's wacko. Let me tell you, they weren't kidding! 
> 
> Our last feeding experience....
> 
> 
> Usually she just launches past the rodent, this time her body somehow got in the way, so she tried to constrict herself. She has earned herself a bottom floor tub because of the launching issue.
> 
> I tried prying her mouth open, but that didn't do any good
> 
> ...


Maybe she is blind and has no senses, that's the only thing I could think LOL

----------


## vankmen.

Both my womas do this all the time. They will be constricting a rat then feel their tail moving on their own body. Turn around and bite onto themselves while still constricting the rat. Some snakes are just special little guys ; )

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-26-2013)

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Wow,that's awesome,lol

thats the type of snake I'm shocked I don't have,cause that's just how it goes with me,lol

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-26-2013)

----------


## Archimedes

Magnus' first rat after a lifetime of mice (this was back when he was about 150-200g, mind you) caused this type of a feeding response. Interestingly enough, it was after the initial strike and while he was trying to figure out which end was which. I guess everything smelled like rat, including his own abdomen...


Sent from my cool hide

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-26-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Never seen it with any of my BP but my colubrids do it on a regular basis (basically hit and miss turning into biting themselves )


Lol that's too weird! I guess colubrids are a little more violent/quick. Idk why a bp would do it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Maybe she is blind and has no senses, that's the only thing I could think LOL


I'm not sure, but she goes crazy when I touch her too, which I guess not being able to see what is touching her could make her overreact. 




> Both my womas do this all the time. They will be constricting a rat then feel their tail moving on their own body. Turn around and bite onto themselves while still constricting the rat. Some snakes are just special little guys ; )


That's too weird!




> Wow,that's awesome,lol
> 
> thats the type of snake I'm shocked I don't have,cause that's just how it goes with me,lol


Lol no kidding. It figures I would end up with an 'extra special' snake. 




> Magnus' first rat after a lifetime of mice (this was back when he was about 150-200g, mind you) caused this type of a feeding response. Interestingly enough, it was after the initial strike and while he was trying to figure out which end was which. I guess everything smelled like rat, including his own abdomen...
> 
> 
> Sent from my cool hide


Crazy snakes...

----------


## NYHC4LIFE8899

Lol,I'm lucky so far,my cats and my snakes are all normal.... But u weren't to hae that snake. Things happen for a reason  :Smile: 


> Lol that's too weird! I guess colubrids are a little more violent/quick. Idk why a bp would do it 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure, but she goes crazy when I touch her too, which I guess not being able to see what is touching her could make her overreact. 
> 
> 
> 
> That's too weird!
> ...

----------


## cory9oh4

lmao what a winner!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-27-2013)

----------


## CoN

Loflmao - help help this thing is biting back!!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## gsarchie

That's too much!  LOL  Thanks for sharing, I always love having a good laugh!

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Loflmao - help help this thing is biting back!!


Lol, that's probably exactly what she was thinking! 




> That's too much!  LOL  Thanks for sharing, I always love having a good laugh!


I'm glad we could give you a good laugh, lol. 


Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Darkbird

Omm nom nom nom....Wait, what? And I thought my male bee "Homer" was the worlds worst shot. It's funny and a bit sad all at the same time. Maybe spritz her with a spray bottle next time she does this. And props to you for caring for this little gem, even with her issues.

----------

Crazymonkee (10-31-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## Naom9Anne

I'm not sure if I should be as cheered up by this as I am, she is so special  :Wink: 

I wonder if she thinks she's tasty? :p

----------

SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Omm nom nom nom....Wait, what? And I thought my male bee "Homer" was the worlds worst shot. It's funny and a bit sad all at the same time. Maybe spritz her with a spray bottle next time she does this. And props to you for caring for this little gem, even with her issues.


I'm in the gym and almost fell of the equipment laughing from your post. "Nom nom, wait what?" ROFL. That made my day. 

I'm totally going to start taking videos of her every time I feed her and make a video compilation of her nonsense! 

She's def a pain in the neck but I've finally got feeding her down (for the most part). She use to miss a lot of meals bc I couldn't figure out how to actually get her to bite onto it. She's so wacky she might be a permanent fixture here at Slitherin Sisters, lol. 




> I'm not sure if I should be as cheered up by this as I am, she is so special 
> 
> I wonder if she thinks she's tasty? :p


Lol, she did get a good taste! She might have a blood lust now! After a year I've finally given in and just decided to laugh, what else can I do?!



Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2

----------


## angllady2

I'm going to bet she has more going on than sight issues.  BP's have rotten eyesight anyway, and my completely eyeless girl Athena doesn't act like this.  She will "start" a little when I first touch her, but I always talk to her before I pick her up, and I believe she has come to associate the sound of my voice with handling.  My husband tried to pick her up without speaking first, and she "spazed out" enough to spook him until I spoke to her, then she settled right down.  

Athena has no issue with striking and coiling prey, although for several weeks after I switched her from mice to rats, she refused to strike at all.  Apparently she decided this bigger prey was too dangerous to risk getting her head that close, so she would fling a coil of her body against the rat, slam it into the side of her tub, and crush it there until it stopped moving, then she'd eat it.  As she grew, so did her confidence, and now she simply strikes and coils like any other ball.  And I've never seen her bite herself.

I have had one or two of mine accidentally bite themselves, but they let go in a hurry and then the rat gets hit extra hard for embarrassing them.

Gale

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (10-30-2013),Pythonfriend (10-30-2013),SlitherinSisters (10-30-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> I'm going to bet she has more going on than sight issues.  BP's have rotten eyesight anyway, and my completely eyeless girl Athena doesn't act like this.  She will "start" a little when I first touch her, but I always talk to her before I pick her up, and I believe she has come to associate the sound of my voice with handling.  My husband tried to pick her up without speaking first, and she "spazed out" enough to spook him until I spoke to her, then she settled right down.  
> 
> Athena has no issue with striking and coiling prey, although for several weeks after I switched her from mice to rats, she refused to strike at all.  Apparently she decided this bigger prey was too dangerous to risk getting her head that close, so she would fling a coil of her body against the rat, slam it into the side of her tub, and crush it there until it stopped moving, then she'd eat it.  As she grew, so did her confidence, and now she simply strikes and coils like any other ball.  And I've never seen her bite herself.
> 
> I have had one or two of mine accidentally bite themselves, but they let go in a hurry and then the rat gets hit extra hard for embarrassing them.
> 
> Gale


I definitely agree. The corkscrewing and flailing definitely makes me think there is something neurological going on. It looks like snakes that have been shipped with hand warmers. Of course, it could have happened naturally via birth defect, but I'll probably never know. It's nice to get some input from someone who has a blind/eyeless snake. Confirms my thoughts on it being a neuro issue rather than site.

----------


## gsarchie

So you say that she will "probably" be a permanent fixture there.  Is she for sale?  Also, do you have a website?

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> So you say that she will "probably" be a permanent fixture there.  Is she for sale?  Also, do you have a website?


Lol of course I have a website  :Wink:  It's always in my siggy, www.slitherinsisters.com. I say probably because you never know. Most likely she will stay with myself, or maybe my sister and I will trade her back and forth, lol.

----------


## Pythonchick89

Does she have mites? They can affect the way her brain works & make her do weird things..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

My snake never bit him self but this is what i get from time to time. He far from a striking master. Lol btw thanks for sharing. She's so silly and cute. What's her name?

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-20-2013)

----------


## Wicked Balls

Oh my ..lol!!  Haven't had one of mine do this yet. But I have a Cinny female that will only eat once shes 1/2 way out of her tub. If she's in it.. she shows no interest in eating at all.

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-20-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Does she have mites? They can affect the way her brain works & make her do weird things..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mites. She could have had them in the past. She's almost 5 years old and I've only had her for the past year. 




> My snake never bit him self but this is what i get from time to time. He far from a striking master. Lol btw thanks for sharing. She's so silly and cute. What's her name?


Lol yeah, she likes to do this too! She's a nut, I'll say that. None of my snakes have names actually, but I do think she needs one!




> Oh my ..lol!!  Haven't had one of mine do this yet. But I have a Cinny female that will only eat once shes 1/2 way out of her tub. If she's in it.. she shows no interest in eating at all.


Lol yeah... Your cinny sounds wacky too!

----------


## Lemonde

U got a one in a million nutjob, buddy... grats hahaha

----------


## Lemonde

I'd name it Miley if I got one like this hehehehehehehe  :Very Happy:

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-21-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> U got a one in a million nutjob, buddy... grats hahaha


Lol thanks!  :Wink: 




> I'd name it Miley if I got one like this hehehehehehehe


This made me giggle!

----------


## HeyLookIt'sKit

My cat does that too!! The other night, she had her claw stuck and she screamed so loud!  :Sad:  _I swear she has a short attention span and is not stupid._

Hoping none of my balls do this...

----------


## Lemonde

And now, for the number 1 hit by Miley the BP.... Racking Balls!

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> My cat does that too!! The other night, she had her claw stuck and she screamed so loud!  _I swear she has a short attention span and is not stupid._
> 
> Hoping none of my balls do this...


Oh my gosh that's hilarious! 




> And now, for the number 1 hit by Miley the BP.... Racking Balls!


Lol, nice

----------

